# another surprise pregnancy



## peachick (Mar 16, 2011)

my other new girl Mapel is pregnant  and  I think shes probably due now, or at least very soon.  If she was bred to Buckley she would not be due till mid April....  so  I think this one was ALSO bred before  I bought her.

She is large but not huge.  however her udder is huge!  and its just as large as her mom  that is nursing month old kids.  Mapel is also doing a lot of talking this week  and laying down a lot.  Yesterday  I noticed hip bones protruding,  like maybe the babies have dropped into position.  Today  she is not eating....  

Ohhh boyyy




MapelMarch2011 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooray!  Can't wait to see baby pics!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## peachick (Mar 16, 2011)

just checked on her again.  no sign of labor.  but she still wont eat.  I offered her a handfull of grain, but she only played with it.  yesterday she acted like she was starving.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## julieq (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Horsefly (Mar 16, 2011)

Lucky you, you got more goats than you payed for plus different bloodlines.  It is kind of irritating that the seller couldn't tell you they were bred but I say it makes for lots of lemonaid . 
Waiting and watching this thread   .


----------



## peachick (Mar 17, 2011)

sigh.
nothing.
I was sure since she refused grain yesterday, and last night she walked away after eating just a few raisins, that something was going to happen soon. WRONG!

... you all are gonna need more popcorn.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 17, 2011)

You might wanna give her some CMPK...while being disinterested in grain is OK _during_ labor, this much disinterest _before_ labor worries me.


----------



## peachick (Mar 17, 2011)

what is CMPK?  (Im still learning goat lingo)
was just out there again
offered her some grain and added sunflower seeds,  shes eating normally this morning.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 17, 2011)

I would SO make sure the previous owner knows that she was bred too.  Especially after they insisted they couldn't be bred.  And now TWO of them?  If those two were bred you can bet there are other does there that were bred.  I'll bet they've already ran across a few surprises themselves!


----------



## peachick (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes  I'll be giving her a phone call for sure.  Problem is, we cant register the babies  since we dont know the daddy....  she had 3 males there. (2 adult bucks and a teenager buckling).  I can however register them with foundation status with MSFGR.  My guess is the teenager was with the girls for too long.

Mapel still has not delivered,  still not a huge appetite either.  But she is eating some.   Her tummy has really dropped though.  Maybe that affected her appetite?  When  I noticed Rapunzels spine and hip bones protruding she delivered 6 days later.  So this is day 2-3 for Mapel.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 18, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> what is CMPK?  (Im still learning goat lingo)


It's a calcium product used to treat/avoid toxemia/ketosis, which not wanting grain usually points to...


----------



## peachick (Mar 18, 2011)

ahhh  Thank you!  I'll try to find that today.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

The injectible is Rx.  From what I've gathered from this board, it's the best to use.  You can also find an oral liquid CMPK not Rx.  And a paste form.  I can't get either locally.  The online livestock stores sell the liquid by the gallon.  I opted for a CMPK paste to have on hand since I don't have a very cooperative vet.  It's a HUGE cow bolus though.  And it requires a caulking gun sort of thingy (but smaller) to administer properly.  

I know Roll Farm has used this kind recently.  She guestimated the dose.  That's what I'll do if it's needed.  I think she figured since a goat is roughly 1/10th a cow she orally dosed with 1/10 of the total amount.  I've stored that mentally so that I can draw on it if I ever need CMPK.

It woudn't hurt, in the mean time, to give her a little molasses.  Either plain, in water, or on her grain.  It can help keep glucose levels up.


----------



## peachick (Mar 18, 2011)

i ran out this morning and bought CMPK D3 drench by durvet.
says its " a nutritional supplement for use at freshening"
1-2 oz orally depending on body weight. pre birthing and additional feedings post birthing.

I gave Mapel aprox 1 oz this morning around 10am, at 7pm I gave her a second dose.  she does seem notably perkier than she has the past 2 days.

Thanks so much for your advice on this!!

Stay tuned


----------



## peachick (Mar 19, 2011)

still waiting.

I let her out with the other goats today for a few hours, since she is eating and acting normally.  She didnt even act pregnant today.  In fact....  she started playing and head butting one of my other girls named Whisper.  I had no idea they were such good friends....  now  I know why Whisper has been so vocal these past few days,  since I had Mapel penned.


----------



## peachick (Mar 29, 2011)

thought  Id let you all know that Mapel is doing well ....  the CMPK  really must have been what she needed.  she is eating and acting fine now.  Thanks again!

She is still pregnant,  although her udders are enormous!  Im surprised she has not delivered.

I am thinking she is going to hold out until April 14 which is her expected due date with Buckley.
So  no surprise pregnancy after all.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 29, 2011)




----------

